
DTrace Toolkit - DanielRibeiro
http://www.brendangregg.com/dtrace.html#DTraceToolkit
======
matt_heimer
Yeah, most of his stuff is pretty great but always read them before making the
assumption that they are right. It is very easy to think everything is perfect
if the output seems reasonable. Take Java method calls, the scripts that track
method calls don't take into consideration method overloading at all. For an
example of what you need to do take a look at
<http://www.osdev.org/dtrace/hotspot_extras/j_calltime2.d>

~~~
brendangregg
Thanks for fixing it, and sorry for the bug.

Your advice is good - and is the case for all observability tools. Bugs
happen, even in older tools like vmstat(1), top(1), etc. I try to test every
tool I use (including those I develop) with "known workloads", and make sure
the numbers match, or understand why they don't.

An advantage of the DTrace-based tools is that they are usually short scripts
that you can understand easily and also tweak. Don't like strace on Linux?
That's non-trivial to understand and to then change yourself. Don't like
dtruss on Mac OS X? It's a DTrace script you can make a copy of and edit (as
people have done). dtruss originated from the DTraceToolkit...

~~~
matt_heimer
Less of a bug and more of an underestimation on how out of control method
overloading is in Java :)

Thanks for the great tools!

------
shmerl
How is DTrace for Linux doing? The last time I checked it had way less options
than Solaris one.

~~~
deirdres
That's covered in Brendan's recent talk at SCaLE 11x, also currently on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5310719>

~~~
xorgar831
Maybe Oracle did us all a favor by effectively forcing the dtrace folks to
work on Linux. :)

~~~
bcantrill
Actually, we DTrace folks left the company[1]; the people doing the DTrace
port to Linux are solid engineers, but they're not from the Sun acquisition.
For more details on them and on their perspective on the port, see Kris Van
Hees's excellent presentation at dtrace.conf last year.[2]

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zRN7XLCRhc#t=44m16s>

[2] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NElog3MvUC8>

------
brokentone
Just to get it out there, this appears to be the current development of DTrace
for Linux: <https://github.com/dtrace4linux/linux>
<http://crtags.blogspot.com/>

~~~
codex
Oracle has also finished an official port, though they released it only for
Oracle Linux.

~~~
brendangregg
Oracle hasn't finished it yet
([https://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?messageID=10882...](https://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?messageID=10882795#10882795)).
It would be great if they did.

